# Need help choosing airtel unlimited plan



## sasidhar (Nov 28, 2007)

I am Sasidhar from Bangalore. I am using bsnl unlimited plan now. But I decided to change airetel broadband plan due to less customer support in BSNL. When I planned to change, many of my friends told that "In airtel u cant download torrents file & lot of problems are there". 

Is airtel is a static IP? I would be appreciate if anyone help me regarding airtel broadband adv & disadv.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

seems like u are a newbie... please ask here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143

mods... merge this with that thread


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 28, 2007)

No problem with any torrent downloading dude.
I am having 256 kbps connection and most of the time i get around 30 kbps speed of download.
Go for 256 kbps unlimited.
It will come around 1.2kwith all taxes included..
Their service is very good actually.but if yöü are only using net try locking your outgoing using their dynamic locking system.or else yöü will get isd bills as i got.
But anyway wrong section.use q and a section


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 28, 2007)

sasidhar said:
			
		

> I am Sasidhar from Bangalore. I am using bsnl unlimited plan now. But I decided to change airetel broadband plan due to less customer support in BSNL. When I planned to change, many of my friends told that "In airtel u cant download torrents file & lot of problems are there".


There is no such problem.Download anything, from anywhere.No restriction.



> Is airtel is a static IP? I would be appreciate if anyone help me regarding airtel broadband adv & disadv.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


By default  Airtel don't give any static IP.you need to request for static IP.There is extra charge for a static IP.I think its cost is Rs. 2500/- per month.


----------



## sasidhar (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for everyone those who replied. I got some ideas.
Thanks again


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2007)

if you like torrents, rapidshare, isos, etc then go for BSNL-500.

me in bangalore too.
its free between 2am, 8am. ie, unlimited downloads at 2mbps if you are the early bird.
it has a 2.5 gig limit which is god enough for normal browsing.


----------

